# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Kërkoj një avokat  të mirë për emigracionin

## shahisti

me duhet adresa e ndonje avokati qe ka eksperience te mire per  problemet e emigracionit dhe po qe se eshte me origjine shqiptare  akoma me mire.Ju lutem ne qoftese keni ndonje iformacion me jepni nje pergjigje,me respekt shahisti :buzeqeshje:

----------


## tonushi

hello po ti na thuaj njehere ne ca shteti te duhet avokati nqs e do ne angli di une nje shume te mire qe me ka ndihmuar mua dhe sot une jam me pashaporte angleze  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shahisti

> _Postuar më parë nga tonushi_ 
> *hello po ti na thuaj njehere ne ca shteti te duhet avokati nqs e do ne angli di une nje shume te mire qe me ka ndihmuar mua dhe sot une jam me pashaporte angleze *



faleminderit  tonushi, por po ti veshe re  tek emri im  poshte tije eshte shenuar vendodhja usa, keshtu qe do te me interesonte nje avokat emigracioni per ketu ne usa megjithate  te falenderoj per pergjigjen.

----------


## StterollA

Fatos Koleci avokat qe miret me ceshtje emigracjoni. Per me shume kliko ketu.

ketu nje liste me e plote avokatesh shqiptare ne SHBA.

----------


## ju flet Tirana

nuk eshte i keq ky Koleci, po kryesisht e ushtron zanatin ne Tri-State area, mgjthse e di qe per dike vajti deri ne Texas me duket per ta nxjerre nga burgu

----------


## shahisti

faleminderit per pergjigjen dhe informacionin qe me afrove stterolla.

----------


## Devil-girl-uk

> _Postuar më parë nga tonushi_ 
> *hello po ti na thuaj njehere ne ca shteti te duhet avokati nqs e do ne angli di une nje shume te mire qe me ka ndihmuar mua dhe sot une jam me pashaporte angleze *


Tonushi 
do te lutesha te me tregoje per ate avokatin se aktualisht vllai im po kerkon nje avokat dhe i duhet nje i MIRE se ashtu e ka punen. do ta dija per nder nese do me ndihmoje. 
 :konfuz:

----------


## Larsus

koleci (Tosi, jo ai tjetri) ja ka mor doren azilit...ne NY, Lombardi gezon reputacion shume te mire mes shqiptareve....

----------


## Living in Vain

meqe po flitet edhe per avokatet ne UK, e ka idene ndonjeri si i behet apelimit pas kthimit?!

----------


## kokushta

Jam avokat ne shqiperimenje eksperience 5vjecare ne fushen e pergatitjes se dokumentacionit shqiptar perperdorim ne shtetet e huaja dhe anasjelltas(dokumentacioni i huaj qe perdoret ne shqiperi). 
Eksperience ne fushen e bashkimeve familjare .
Kerkoj te bashkepunoj me koleget e mi dhe kliente per  egzekutimin e vendimeve civile ne Shqiperi dhe jashte shtetit.
Eksperience ne fushen e legjislacionit  tregtar. 
Ju uroj suksese te gjitheve nga adresa yllikameri@yahoo.com

----------


## Shpirt Njeriu

> meqe po flitet edhe per avokatet ne UK, e ka idene ndonjeri si i behet apelimit pas kthimit?!


Sqarou pak me qarte?

----------


## kristal

Me vjen keq vella por ketu nuk ka avokat per ne,se e ka emrin avokat i shtetit,
te gjithe jane te njejte vetem se ndryshojne nga veshja.

Ketu shkruhet e thuhet e asnjehere nuk zbatohet,pikturohet qenja si e barabarte dhe trajtohet ne baze te emrit.

Ligji eshte leter e shkruar qe zbatohet,dhe ka efektin vetem per sertarin ne te cilin vendoset.


Zoti te ndihmofte se duhet te kerkojme per avokate  zoti e jo reputacioni.

kristal

----------


## EdiR

Te uroj fat se keto problemet e emigracionit sa vjen e ngaterohen me shume.
Nje vajze shqiptare punon per disa avokate ne Boston dhe ajo mund te te ndihmoje. Edlira e ka emrin eshte shume korekte dhe jam i sigurt se nese mundet do te te ndihmoje.
Nese je i interesuar me shkruaj tek: eduardrusi@hotmail.com, dhe te tregoj me shume.
Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## tim

Kerkoj nje studio avokatie, mundesisht te jete e specializuar ne te drejten tregtare, si mbeshtetje per qeshtjet dhe konsulenzat ne fushen juridike per firmat e huaja qe ushtrojne aktivitetin e tyre ne shqiperi, pasi, ne jemi nje SH.A.I. me qender ne Bologna (IT) qe sapo ka filluar te ndermarri veprimtari ne lidhje me  promovimin e firmave qe duan te konkurojne ne tenderat, dhe ne te njejten kohe te tutelojme te drejtat e atyre firmave qe jane eksistuese ne territorin shqiptar. 

Per me shume mund te me shkruani ne email .

timi0708@hotmail.it

----------


## Dara

> me duhet adresa e ndonje avokati qe ka eksperience te mire per  problemet e emigracionit dhe po qe se eshte me origjine shqiptare  akoma me mire.Ju lutem ne qoftese keni ndonje iformacion me jepni nje pergjigje,me respekt shahisti


Nqs ndodheni ne NY une do tju rekomandoja avokatin tim:

Iskender (Alex) Cemaletin

401 Broadway 
12th floor
New York NY 
Tel: (212) 941-1717

----------


## no name

Pritni edhe 2 vute te mbaroj une Juridikun edhe do bohem avokati i fort i juve :P Hhahahahahahahhah Pilivesa muaqq yvi tregovu se une jom avokati yt  :pa dhembe:   :xhemla:

----------


## KUCOVARI*

Kush me ndihmone dote te gjeje numrin e JAMES CHRISTO ose Christo&Associates  di nje numer qe ka pasur  para disa kohesh por ky numer nuk punone me me duket 212-227-7973.Do tu isha shume mirenjohes  per ndihmen tuaj. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## barce

pershendetje kush mund  te me ndimoje per nje avokat  qe me duhet per ne kanada per dokumente me azil

----------


## zenusi

Kerkoj njëavokat në gjermani.
Mundësisht ndonje adres elektronike nese ndokush e din.
KLM.

----------


## Ziti

vetem me avokat shqiptar mos u merni. jane te pa afte dhe nuk kane reputacion.
avokati duhet te kete te pakten 2 breza ne amerike

----------

